# New AGR referral bonus (6/09)



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2009)

Just saw this on the AGR site:



> Give the gift of rewards - get up to 2,500 points when you refer your friends to Amtrak Guest Rewards!For a limited time, take advantage of Refer-A-Friend and get 500 bonus points per referral, for up to five referrals. Just send the below form by September 30, 2009 to participate.
> 
> Here’s how it works:
> 
> ...


Any one want to be my friend? :huh:


----------



## Ryan (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like I'm gonna have to try and get Mom and Dad on the train this summer!!!


----------



## Upstate (Jun 3, 2009)

im still trying to get my bonus point for the last time they did this


----------



## Bigval109 (Aug 9, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Just saw this on the AGR site:
> 
> 
> > Give the gift of rewards - get up to 2,500 points when you refer your friends to Amtrak Guest Rewards!For a limited time, take advantage of Refer-A-Friend and get 500 bonus points per referral, for up to five referrals. Just send the below form by September 30, 2009 to participate.
> ...


where do you go to referrals of family


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 9, 2009)

Upstate said:


> im still trying to get my bonus point for the last time they did this


You're not alone. Me too! Some day they'll need a break from processing Travelers points and get to ours!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 9, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Upstate said:
> 
> 
> > im still trying to get my bonus point for the last time they did this
> ...


Maybe I'm special  - but I received my bonuses within a few days of my referral's travels! For both the prior promotion and the current one.


----------



## Upstate (Aug 10, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Upstate said:
> ...


I just got a referral bonus for some random person on flyertalk so I am officially giving up the January referral bonus that has never shown up


----------

